# Gaboon Viper Teeth



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I was watching a vid of a guy holding a shed gaboon tooth and wondered if anyone who keeps these snakes would have a shed tooth they wouldnt mind giving away. I love these snakes but dont think I'll ever get one and would love it if someone wouldnt mind letting one of there fangs go to me. I know this is cheeky, sorry about that :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont think anyone will im afraid, due to the fangs still being able to have venom inside, resulting in a venom injection if it penertrated the skin

I know of somone who was hospitalised due to this


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it possible to use tweezers and move it to the sink under hot running water to flush out venom then sit in soapy water for 24 hrs then flush it again, then drying it out under low wattage heat bulb again for maybe 48 hrs or even stick it on a tray in the oven, then spray a few coats of an epoxy varnish i think it is to finish it. Possibly even with a 1mm drill bit through just below the fattest diameter of the base and you've got a pendant ? :2thumb: I'm sure that works fine with the care of surgical gloves and tweezers, just dont use fingers:whip:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

As a pendant haha

Yeah and have it in your chest all day


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have held them before, not fresh out of the mouth but shed gaboon fangs


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I have held them before, not fresh out of the mouth but shed gaboon fangs


Yeah you just got be really careful...

But people have been envenomated due to shed fangs

:blush:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I have heard of cases of it a few times, and people getting envenomated by dead snakes


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeah I have heard of cases of it a few times, and people getting envenomated by dead snakes


Yeah alot of people dont realise


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> As a pendant haha
> 
> Yeah and have it in your chest all day


Heehee:lol2: Sell them on eBay HAHA!!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Not a very helpful reply, but I used to have about a dozen of these. Every time one of our Gaboons cr*ppedI would wash it to get the fangs out. I must have chucked them out when I moved abroad. Never had a problem with envenomation, although I was of course careful not to 'stab' myself with them!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

set the fang in resin, then use it for a pendant


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Never mind, just an idea but thanks to everyone anyway.


----------

